# Controlling monster in a box?



## Bgio13 (Nov 2, 2014)

Decided to build a monster in a box after seeing one on youtube and purchased a parking motor and Picovolt from Frightprops since I really don't have any experience with all the electrical and wiring stuff. I am going to use a motion remote to trigger the prop but would like to add sound and a light as well. Am I correct in assuming I would need to upgrade to one of the PicoBoo controllers? If so which do you recommend? If not, is there a way to connect the motor, light, sound and remote to the Picovolt? Thanks, for your time.


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

The Picoboo would be the easiest, especially for the sound. You could rig that Picovolt to do it, possibly hacking it with an MP3 player or putting a CD player in the box with speakers to get the effect you want.


----------

